# The ideal light for Motorhomes?



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Our local 'cheapie' shop was selling these and I bought the last one, its in my wardrobe now.
For the van cupboards at £2.99 delivered, is this the perfect cupboard light. It comes on automatically when you open the cupboard, drawer or bathroom, then goes off saving the battery.
I shall buy a few of these now for my cupboards in the van.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3-X-Ultra...ion-Sensor-Battery-Powered-Lamp-/360524570005

Alan


----------



## BritStops (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks Alan, this could be the answer to my fridge light problem!

I've ordered a few for the external lockers too.

Steve


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

I got 2 similar to these at Morrisons at least 3 years ago. Made by phillips cost about £6 at the time. I use them in the loo, saves putting the light on when you visit in the middle of the night.
Very light on batteries and still going strong.

Edit: forgot to say ours has hit the deck many times, all that happens is the batteries fall out, they appear to bounce rather than break.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Bump for Saturday visitors


----------



## Dibbles1 (Jul 4, 2013)

rosalan said:


> Our local 'cheapie' shop was selling these and I bought the last one, its in my wardrobe now.
> For the van cupboards at £2.99 delivered, is this the perfect cupboard light. It comes on automatically when you open the cupboard, drawer or bathroom, then goes off saving the battery.
> I shall buy a few of these now for my cupboards in the van.
> 
> ...


You've boosted their ebay sales Alan.  They've Sold 11 in the last 24 hrs
12 when I've bought mine 

Debs


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

You've boosted their ebay sales Alan.  They've Sold 11 in the last 24 hrs
12 when I've bought mine 

Debs[/quote]
I have nothing to do with the company but the concept seems good for Motorhomes. Mine work perfectly but the problem with recommending anything looms large with me.
At two Motorhome Shows (Newbury and Shrewsbury) I asked every seller of similar objects about stocking them, they all showed little or no interest and I guess they know best what sells. The chap or chapess on Ebay bought thousands to sell which may say something about the product. I still hope the ones from this source prove as good as the ones I bought before (Same logo). I have ordered another three to go into the cupboards and perhaps one in the bathroom to save searching for the switch in the dark.

Alan


----------



## Dibbles1 (Jul 4, 2013)

rosalan said:


> You've boosted their ebay sales Alan.  They've Sold 11 in the last 24 hrs
> 12 when I've bought mine
> 
> I have nothing to do with the company but the concept seems good for Motorhomes. Mine work perfectly but the problem with recommending anything looms large with me.
> At two Motorhome Shows (Newbury and Shrewsbury) I asked every seller of similar objects about stocking them, they all showed little or no interest and I guess they know best what sells. The chap or chapess on Ebay bought thousands to sell which may say something about the product. I still hope the ones from this source prove as good as the ones I bought before (Same logo). I have ordered another three to go into the cupboards and perhaps one in the bathroom to save searching for the switch in the dark.


I was just kiddin  You did a lot of people a favour.

I love it when someone finds something like this that the big boys in their wisdom (rather lack of it) decide not to stock.

And I think it's great when someone shares it, thinking of others Keep sharing  

Debs


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Not wishing to side track but I have used these before under the philips brand and found the batteries not lasting but use these >>torch<<
acts as night light and a rechargeable torch - highly recommended


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

richardjames said:


> Not wishing to side track but I have used these before under the philips brand and found the batteries not lasting but use these >>torch<<
> acts as night light and a rechargeable torch - highly recommended


Hi Richard

I bought my little PIR LED about 3 months ago and have been looking to add more ever since. Following your concern about the batteries I just went to my wardrobe and it is as bright as ever as I get to it.

Alan


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

I have had the Phillips type for a couple of years and found them ideal for that midnight visit to the toilet :roll: The batteries last for about a month before needing replacement (Good old Poundland make this a painless exercise). I did find that it is best to bring them indoors when laying up the van or at least removing the batteries as I did get some corrosion in one of the units. With them having a magnetic base it is a simple task. As for the ones recommended on the thread I ordered 3...couldn't resist them at that price. I am sure that I will find somewhere for them to go... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

